# I love a multi-use item!



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I picked up young g'daughter last evening to spend the night, with the express purpose of making Homemade Dog Biscuits today with her. We have done this a few times in the past, for my dogs. But now that she has Ryker she was wanting to make a batch to see if he likes them too.

What's not to like?! Each and every ingredient is something safe and healthy for humans too, and I try to make them on clean countertops and with clean hands and utensils etc. as if they were cookies for us.

Because who likes them more than anyone? The granddaughter!

I can share the recipes if anyone is interested. We made the old standby and a new pumpkin variety.

Here's the fun part. On your recommendations, I bought a Nina Ottosson puzzle toy for Rio. Maybe a little too simple - not much of a challenge after the first time.  But the compartment covers make super...(wait for it...)

Cookie Cutters :idea: for dog biscuits.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

With the cost of the Nina O toys they SHOULD do double duty!!!! LOL! Cute idea!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Beautiful Blue said:


> I can share the recipes if anyone is interested. We made the old standby and a new pumpkin variety.
> 
> Here's the fun part. On your recommendations, I bought a Nina Ottosson puzzle toy for Rio. Maybe a little too simple - not much of a challenge after the first time. But the compartment covers make super...(wait for it...)
> 
> Cookie Cutters :idea: for dog biscuits.


Haha, clever use of the toy.

Yes, please do post the recipes


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Here is our Basic Crunchy Dog Biscuit recipe. Like any cracker, it is some flour and some liquid...rolled, cut, holes poked, and baked long. Couldn't be easier.

In a medium bowl mix together: 

1 1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 cup some more interesting flour - I've used rye, whole wheat, ground flax seed.
1/4 tsp salt

Measure 1/2 cup chicken stock into a 1 cup measure and add
2 Tbsp. veg. oil

(Preheat oven to 400 degrees)

Add to the dry ingredients and mix together, kneading in the flour if necessary. 

Allow to rest a few minutes and then roll thin for square crackers, or about 3/8" for hard dog biscuits. Poke holes into each with a fork. 

Lay out on cookie sheet, no need to grease it. Bake in preheated 400 degree oven for about 20 minutes or so until lightly brown. I take the thin crackers out at this time, but put the chunky biscuits back in with the oven turned down to 300 or so. And let them go for another 1/2 hour perhaps. You want them to be hard and crispy when they are done and have cooled. Cool on a rack.

For humans  Brush rolled out crackers dough with additional chicken stock, then sprinkle with a little salt, poppy seeds, sesame seeds (or all)...before cutting with pizza wheel.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

The people ones look great. I should give this a shot - it doesn't sound too hard. Thanks


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

Beautiful Blue said:


> Here is our Basic Crunchy Dog Biscuit recipe. Like any cracker, it is some flour and some liquid...rolled, cut, holes poked, and baked long. Couldn't be easier.
> 
> In a medium bowl mix together:
> 
> ...


These may or may not be in the oven right now :biggrin: 
I used a flour alternative for the first part (I think the recipe is called Becky's mix?) and flax seed for the second. I had to add just a touch more stock to get it all to stick together.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Let me know how they turn out once they have cooled completely. Adjust the recipe as you see fit.

I'll post the Easy Peasy Pumpkin Peanut Butter biscuits tomorrow.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

As I was reading the recipe I was thinking 'wow! I'd eat those!' Lol! I might have to make myself a batch. 

Thanks BB!


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I should have mentioned that I put a Tbsp. of dried parsley flakes in too. Supposed to be good for breath.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm going to do some tinkering with the Peanut Butter Pumpkin dog biscuit recipe before I post it. It is too much like a soft, pumpkin cookie and I want a hard, crisp, tough to bite but flavorful biscuit for Rio.

In the meantime, here is a FOR HUMANS Peanut Butter cracker recipe that a dog would certainly enjoy too - - as a treat. I say for humans because it came from the internet as a regular recipe for crackers, and because it contains a sweetener and more salt than a dog would care about. 

Same method - drys, liquids, mix together well, roll very thin, cut, poke holes, bake.

Ingredients
1 cup white flour
1 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 teaspoon salt

1 Tbsp. honey mixed into
1/2 cup – peanut butter

1/3 cup – water


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

Beautiful Blue said:


> Let me know how they turn out once they have cooled completely. Adjust the recipe as you see fit.
> 
> I'll post the Easy Peasy Pumpkin Peanut Butter biscuits tomorrow.


I need to add a little salt because they did not have a ton of taste, but they were perfect to dip into avocado verde and have some crunch. Mine were a tad thick, so I need to work on that this go around too. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

So true...if you are making them for your own snack, the dog ones are kind of tasteless. Which is why I do sprinkle the thin ones for the granddaughter with some sea salt and sesame seeds.

If you are truly making crackers for your family, this is a great one with herbs and onion. And yes, roll very thin, less than 1/8"

Oven at 400 degrees

1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup whole-wheat flour 
1 teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons onion grated on a box grater
3 tablespoons chopped fresh herbs like thyme, dill - or 1 tblsp. of dried herbs
Mix together.

3 Tablespoons melted butter added to
1/2 cup milk 
Add to dry ingredient mixture.

Brush the crackers with a little milk and sprinkle with coarse salt and/or seeds. Cut about 1 1/2 inch by 2" 
and poke holes. Bake about 10 to 12 minutes. Cool completely.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Mmmmm.

The second batch of Pumpkin Dog Biscuits met with everyone's approval.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Don't remember if I shared with y'all THIS multi-use dog related item. I love it, and it's working out very well.

We had one of those brass, hinged, multi configuration dog pens that we just didn't need anymore. I asked hubs if he could hang it in a sturdy manner from the overhang on the south side of the garage where it gets quite a bit of sun.

My goal was to plant a hill of Buttercup squash - even though we are Zone 3...I hoped if I got them going early enough we could have a few wonderful winter squash for this fall. But I did not want them "running" all over the back yard; Rio getting tangled up in the vine or scolded; Confounding the yard boys when they mow.

So...growing up this great trellis!! I already have a male blossom in bloom, and the squash producing buds are not far behind. I have seen quite a few bees in my flower bed so hopefully natural pollination will take place.

I may have to support the heavy squash as they grow large (hopefully). I'm thinking pantyhose LOL or some such.

Pcitures as soon as I take some.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I guess my post from yesterday (above) has nothing to do with Poodle Food (unless your dog likes squash 

Sorry.


----------



## BeverlyT (Mar 22, 2017)

Beautiful Blue said:


>


I am in desperate need of aone of these. Ours is about 24" tall and the 4 month old SPOO Rin can stand over it. She hasn't tried to jump it yet, but I am sure it is only time.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Okay...one more and I'm done. Promise.

This was my mother's favorite comb for "teasing" her hair before gathering it up in to kind of a chignon.











I said, 
Mother, that looks just exactly like one of the combs I have for the poodles. 
She: I don't care. It works great.


----------

